# Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend



## Ryu (30. März 2012)

Hallo 

Ich hab eben in der Bucht ein Filter komplett Set gefunden
Hab mein Teichvolumen mit mittelwerten neu berechnet
(l:7m x b:3m x t:1,2m = 25,2m³) und wollte fragen was die langzeit
Teichianer zu so einem system sagen ob das was taugt?  

Zu dem Set aus der bucht,soll zusätzlich noch ein siebvorfilter dazu.

Da ich es versäumt habe einen Bodenablauf zu intigrieren (zu wenig erfahrung   )
wäre das ganze allein gepumt.

Der "Alte" Teich der im Album zu sehen ist bekommt ein Sand-Feiner Kies-Substrat Upgrade und zum Pflanzenfilter umfunktioniert.

Über Meinungen zu dem ganzen wäre ich echt Happy   

MfG Martin


----------



## Patrick K (30. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hallo Martin
Hört sich ja alles nicht schlecht an ......ABER....ich würde den Filter schon aus einem Grund nicht kaufen .
"VON ALLEM EIN FOTO, UND NICHT EIN FOTO VOM FILTERMATERIAL"
und auf das kommt es ja schliesslich an und wenn ich das nicht zeige ..... 
Naja , ich kann mich auch irren
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Ryu (30. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Ok ist Richtig,hätte da noch ne alternative

dazu kommt noch da ja auch in der Bucht das Fernhandelsabsatzgestz gültig ist
hätte ich zum überprüfen meine gesetzlich geregelten 14Tage

Aber von der Leistung her sollte es ok sein oder?

Mfg Martin


----------



## mcreal (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hallo Martin,

hier kannst Du die Filtermedien sehen,die in diesem Filter verbaut sind.
http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...Teiche-Filter-Durchlauffilter---CBF-350B.html

Ich habe diesen Filter selbst seit einem Jahr  im Einsatz.
Von der Leistung her,war ich bisher zufrieden.
Habe allerdings auch nur 8000 l.
Du brauchst für dieses Teil auf alle Fälle einen Siebfilter,um den groben Dreck vorher raus zu holen.
Voriges Jahr,hatte ich diesen noch ohne Siebfilter laufen,der Reinigungsaufwand,ist dann allerdings deutlich zu hoch.(mind. 1x Woche reinigen)Praktisch,ist der Schmutzablauf.
Aber letztendlich hat der Filter nur 120l Volumen und Du hast ja nen paar Liter mehr im Teich als ich.
Hier gibt es nen Thread über diesen Filter.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31164

Ich wollte voriges Jahr,auch unbedingt ne kompakte günstige Lösung,die nicht viel Platz weg nimmt.
Mittlerweile,würde ich nun doch die" Eigenbau Regentonne Variante" vorziehen.
Wobei man ja auch diese komplett "fertig" kaufen kann.http://www.teich-filter.eu/teich-fi...-teichfilter/teichfilter-bis-15000-liter.html


----------



## Zermalmer (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hallo Martin,
Mike hat es schon 'angeschnitten'... der Besatz macht es aus und ohne Vorfilterung werden die Fische einen solchen Allroundfilter 'zuschwemmen' (ka* wollte ich nicht schreiben  )
Vorfilterung vor einem Fertigfilter oder selbstbau wird also unabdingbar sein.

Die Hauptwerte dieser Filter sind immer komplett ohne Fische.
Und die Werte mit Besatz? Ja, die sind im Handbuch nachzulesen oder meist eher in einer Glaskugel.
Was ich damit sagen will? Dein Volumen ist ja nicht unerheblich und Dein Besatz auch nicht.

Bei Deinen 35k Wasser sollte der Filter entweder ein Vliesfilter oder Trommler sein, ODER eben ein Mehrtonnenfilter mit einer Kapzität mit >1000L Filtervolumen.

Ich will Dir da keine Angst machen, sondern spiegele das wieder, was Dir mit großer Sicherheit empfohlen wird, um auch den Wartungsaufwand im Rahmen zu halten.

Was bringt Dir ein kleiner Filter, wenn du alle 3-7 Tage Hand anlegen musst, damit er weiter funktioniert?
Die Regelsollte sein, dass man eben alle 2-4 Tage 'nur mal nachguckt' ob man etwas tun muss.
Und je nach Dimensionierung und Entwicklung entwickeln sich dann größere bzw. besser abgestimmte Wartungsintervalle, weil man halt lernt und weis wie sich der eigene Teich entwickelt.


----------



## Ryu (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hi Thx für die super Antwort!!

Ich war ewiso am überlegen ob ich nicht noch mein 200l
Säurefass das ich da hab mit reinklinke,entweder mit bürsten oder
mit Lavasteinen.Wobei da wohl meine Handwerklichen Fähigkeiten wohl schon
stark ausgereizt werden  

Hab auf der seite des anbieters gesehen das die auch ne 90000l Variante haben
glaube fast das die sogar eher für mich passend wäre...

Gut Also Siebfilter war mir klar. Eigenbau ist wieder so ne sache...wenn man zwei linke Hände hat...vorallem brauch man da zeit und ahnung wo ich nicht hab und die Regetonnen fertig systeme....zu teuer,ganz ehrlich kann ich mir nicht leisten!

Jaja...es ist schon nicht einfach das richtige zu finden....dabei will man doch nur das es seinen Submarinen kleinen gut geht...

Ich bin weiter offen für anregungen,erfahrungen oder einwenden 

MfG Martin


----------



## Ryu (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

@Zermalmer

Das so en "Fertigteil" nicht unbedingt das richtige bzw. geeigneste für meinen Teich ist dachte ich mir schon von vornerein.Doch i-eine lösung die Preisleistungs gerecht ist und meine eher bescheidenen Handwerklichen Fähigkeite nicht sehr überstrapaziert muss ich finden...
Bin am überlegen ob nicht eventuell ne Kombi aus Fertig System und eigenbau die Lösung meines Problemes ist  

Vieleicht find ich aber auch jemand der Handwerklich besser ausgestattet ist wie ich und mir helfen kann?

Wüsste aber um ehrlich zu sein auch nicht ganz welche dimensionen ich für meinen Teich
bräuchte 3 x 200l Regentonnen? Welche Pumpe?.....und und und....ob ich nicht doch ne fertig lösung finde.....Man is das Kompliziert   

MfG Martin


----------



## mcreal (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Ryu schrieb:


> Hab auf der seite des anbieters gesehen das die auch ne 90000l Variante haben
> glaube fast das die sogar eher für mich passend wäre...



Naja,wie schon Andreas geschrieben hat.Die Hersteller dieser "kleinen Fertigfilter" geben die Leistung immer ohne Fischbesatz an.(Und diese größere Variante,hat auch nur 60l mehr.)
Im Groben kann man wohl sagen: - 50% bei Fischbesatz und nochmal -50% bei Koibesatz.
Wären also nur noch knapp 23.000 l.

Der Preisunterschied zu der (beispielhaften) gekauften fertigen  2er Regentonnenvariante beläuft sich auf 175 EUR.(Beim selbstbau,kommt man nochmal deutlich günstiger!)
Aber diese hat schon mal 300 l Filtervolumen.(und ist problemlos erweiterbar)


----------



## Ryu (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



mcreal schrieb:


> Naja,wie schon Andreas geschrieben hat.Die Hersteller dieser "kleinen Fertigfilter" geben die Leistung immer ohne Fischbesatz an.(Und diese größere Variante,hat auch nur 60l mehr.)
> Im Groben kann man wohl sagen: - 50% bei Fischbesatz und nochmal -50% bei Koibesatz.
> Wären also nur noch knapp 23.000 l.
> 
> ...



Ist aber auch nur für 15000l ausgelegt! Klar wäre Regentonnen Selbstbau billiger, da bekommt man 3 stück schon für 45-60€ die Rohre und dichtungen kosten nicht die Welt ne 10000l Pumpe gibt´s schon für unter 100€ das Teuerste wären die Filtermaterialien speziell die matten,
da man Lavastein,Bürsten recht günstig in der Bucht bekommt. Der Haken an der sache ist bei mir nun mal das ich so was nicht selber zusammen bauen kann! Ne Fertig Variante in der entsprechenden Größe liegt bei 500-600€ und da sträub ich mich einfach dagegen weil ich einfach weiß das es billiger geht...

Edit: hätte sogar nen Ibc rumstehen und komm an die dinger für 45€ da gibts doch auch varianten...


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hallo Martin.

Wenn du an IBC ran kommst, dann nimm diese. Ganz klar die besser Variante. In dem Fall dürften zwei kleinere 600l IBC reichen. Den ersten befüllst du mit Helix bewegt, den 2. IBC mit Helix ruhend und du hast eine durchaus aureichende Menge an Filtervolumen. Spare Dir echt das teure Geld für die kleinen Kompaktfilter. Eine Vorfilterung eingebaut und du hast eine recht wartungsarme, aber leistungsfähige Filteranlage.

2 x IBC = 90-100,-€
6 Folienflansche = ca. 30,-€
KG-Rohr als Verbinder = 5,-€
2 x 100 l Helix = 150,-€

Ist doch ein deutlicher Preisunterschied!?


----------



## Ryu (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo Martin.
> 
> Wenn du an IBC ran kommst, dann nimm diese. Ganz klar die besser Variante. In dem Fall dürften zwei kleinere 600l IBC reichen. Den ersten befüllst du mit Helix bewegt, den 2. IBC mit Helix ruhend und du hast eine durchaus aureichende Menge an Filtervolumen. Spare Dir echt das teure Geld für die kleinen Kompaktfilter. Eine Vorfilterung eingebaut und du hast eine recht wartungsarme, aber leistungsfähige Filteranlage.
> 
> ...



Also der IBC den ich da habe und an die ich rankomme haben direkt 1000l
würde sagen da muss en siebfilter vornedran. Reicht es da aus die komplett nur mit Helix zu befüllen? Keine Filtermatten/Lavastein oder Bürsten?
Würde für das ganze mit 2 IBC ne 10.000l/h Pumpe reichen mit ner 36-55w uvc dabei?

MfG Martin


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Ja klar, wenn Du ordentlich vorfilterst, mit Siebfilter o.ä., kannst du direkt mit Helix befüllen. Das sollte funktionieren.  Filtermatten oder gar Bürsten brauchts nimmer mehr. Allerdings haben Filtermatten noch eine gewisse Feinfilterung, sind aber dann reinigungs-intensiver. Musst du für Dich einschätzen!? Die IBC natürlich mit Medienauflage. Ich würde mir sogar mal durchrechnen, ob nicht ein IBC 1000l ausreichend ist, wenn Du ihn mittig mit einer Platte teilst.  Ist zwar etwas mehr Aufwand, aber wenn du den Platz hast, dann wäre es ja fast egal. Wenn die 10000er (aber über 100 W sollten m.M.n sein) nur die IBC bedient,. dann reicht die. Achte aber auch auf die Förderhöhe und die daraus resultierend abfallende Durchflussmenge. UVC ja, habe letztens erst wieder gelesen 2-3 Watt pro Liter (Teich) in dem Fall vorne ran.

Hier im Forum haben schon einige IBC als Helixfilter gebaut und vielleicht kannst Du dort noch was abgucken. Bilder sagen ja immer mehr, als nur Worte und Beschreibungen. 

Oder es meldet sich noch jemand der solch einen Filter gebaut hat!? :beten


----------



## Nori (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Was man nat. nicht aus dem Blick lassen sollte ist der optische Aspekt - nen CS und einen schwarzer Kauffilter (mit vielleicht 150-200 Litern) ist schon was Anderes als 2 Stück unansehnlicher 1000-Liter Kübel neben der Pfütze stehen zu haben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zermalmer (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hallo Nori,
klar ist es ein optischer unterschied... 
mit etwas Geschick und geduld lassen sich diese aber auch 'verstecken'

Wenn es 'gleich' verschwinden soll, muss man Geld in die Hand nehmen und in Pflanzen oder Holz investieren.

Oder man guckt was der Garten so hergibt und umpflanzt die Container und lässt die Pflanzen vor sich hin wachsen.


----------



## Bebel (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hi Martin

Ich komme bei ca. 22000l mit zwei Filtertonnen je 200l, gefüllt 1. Tonne mit Filterbürsten, Filtermatten und Filterwatte für die Ritzen und 2. Tonne mit Lavasteinen von unten nach oben von Grob nach fein und nochmal feine Filtermatte und Filterwatte für die Ritzen und einer 40W UV - Lampe gut zurecht. UV-Lampe brauche ich meist nur im Frühling, damit der Teich schneller klar wird, sobald der Filter gut arbeitet kann die meist ausgeschaltet werden, dann schafft der Filter es alleine.
Im Frühjahr mache ich den Filter öfter sauber - alle 3-4 Wochen, wenn der gröbste Dreck aus dem Teich ist, reichen 6-8 Wochen aus.
So ein "Selbstbaufilter" ist nicht so teuer, leistet gute Dienste und ist auch für einen "Nichthandwerker" leicht zu bauen.
Wenn genug Geld da ist, gibt es bestimmt hübschere und ausgefeiltere Alternativen. Mir reicht es so. Das Ergebnis ist gut.

LG Bebel


----------



## Ryu (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Wow was für viele antworten 

Ich denk mal ich werde evtl. einen der ibc nehmen, dem i-wie ne trennwand verpassen, eine Hälfte mit Helx oder Bürsten bestücken und die andere Hälfte mit dem noch vorhandenen Lavastein befüllen,dazu dem ganze ne art bodenablauf mit zugschieber verpassen,das mit rohren unterirdisch verlegt wird und dann wird dat ding zur hälfte eingebudelt und hinter Holz etc. versteckt evtl ne sitzgelegenheit draus gemacht (demnach etwas Tiefer eingebudelt).

Vor das ganze kommt ein Siebvilter und ne 36w UVC Lampe und da häng ich ne 10.000l/h
Pumpe dran.

Also vom Platz her könnt ich auch nen see draus machen und nen 8ter IBC Reihenfilter ranhängen,aber ich denk erstmal en 1000der Filtervolumen ist ausreichend notfalls kann man immer noch nen zweiten mit reinklinken. denk mir erst ma die Größe und man hat zu viel als das man zu wenig hat und man sich über rausgeschmissenes geld ärgert!

Bin aber gern weiterhin für anregungen/Vorschläge und auch für Kritik offen!

Danke aber schon mal an alle die so super vorschläge und ideen eingebracht haben 

MfG Martin


----------



## Moonlight (31. März 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Eins versteh ich nicht. was findet ihr alle an lava? damit hab ich vor 3jahren gefiltert . . . die reinigung ist schwer und aufwendig. was spricht denn dagegen die ollen steine weg zu lassen und nur helix zu nehmen. ich lese das hier so oft, aber mir erschliest sich der sinn nicht. lava ist ein filtermedium von gestern.


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Eins versteh ich nicht. was findet ihr alle an lava?


Vielleicht haben ja alle noch Vulkane rumstehen und wollen die Lava nicht ungenutzt lassen


----------



## Moonlight (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Sei witzig andreas  ich weiß nicht wirklich ob du jetzt ironisch geantwortest hast, aber ich meine die frage wirklich völlig ernst. man filtert nicht mehr wirklich mit lava . . .


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Ja Mandy, das sollte ein wenig Humor und Ironie sein 

Ich habe letztes Jahr ein Beet in meinem Garten mir Lava gestaltet....
Und ich denke wir sind da dem Gartentrend weeeeit hinterher.

Vielleicht ist es ja so, dass viele Neulinge in Lava ein günstiges Medium sehen, sei es nun von der Besorgung her oder weil irgendwo noch ein paar Liter übrig geblieben sind oder halt wieder herrausgerissen wurden, weil es nicht mehr gefällt.

Ich stelle mir das schon auch sehr schwer vor zu reinigen, weil die (Siedlungs-)Oberfläche ja primär nur sehr viele Vertiefungen sind und in keiner weise durchspülbar sind bzw. ein 'ausspülen' nur mit viel druck und Wasseraufwand möglich sein dürfte.

Auch mein Angebot an Blähton im Flohmarkt war eher nur eine Schnappsidee, auch wenn einige sicher schon lange und erfolgreich ihren Filter mit gebrochenem Blähton betreiben...

Wenn ich mal auf bewegte & ruhende Medien umsteigen sollte/müsste, dann wüde ich sicher auch auf __ Hel-X gehen.
Aber mein Patronenfilter gefällt mir grade und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Bebel (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hi

Ich weiß gar nicht, wo das Problem bei der Reinigung sein soll. Bei mir ist das Lavagestein locker in Säcken verpackt. Die liegen nicht auf dem Boden der Tonne sondern sind durch ein Gitter etwas höher gesetzt, so kann ich die bei der Filterreinigung gut von oben durchspülen und unten läuft der "Dreck" raus. Mit einem Ablauf unten ist das sehr praktisch.
Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr euren Filter mit der Zahnbürste reinigt? Bei mir sollen schließlich noch ein paar nützliche Bakterien übrig bleiben und der Filter nicht nach jeder Reinigung ein komplett neues Milieu aufbauen müssen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Also den Lavastein hab ich noch da den hab ich ma geschenckt bekommen.

Hab eben mal über die suche versucht bilder von dem innenleben eines selbstgebauten ibc filters zu finden,fand leider nix. Hab mir den wo ich noch da hab ma angeschaut, der hat en 2"
ablass an der unterseite (also links aussen) und aber nur ein sehr kleines (etwa 30cm) loch als öffnung,muss ich den jetzt aufschneiden oder reicht es wenn ich z.b. die helix in säckchen so rein mach? Ausser losem Material bekomm ich da ja sonst nix anderes rein,also bürsten etc.
oder wie vorhergedacht ne trennwand ist ohne das daing aufzuschneiden nicht möglich.

Habt ihr da ein paar pro und contras?

MfG Martin


----------



## Moonlight (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Also soweit ich weiß, wird der obere Deckel abgesägt, damit mal ins Innere des IBC kommt.

Helix macht man nicht in Säcke ... das kommt lose rein. Es muß sich ja auch bewegen können um den alten oder zu dicken Bakterienfilm abrubbeln zu können 

Mandy


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Schwimmen die Helix frei im wasser? Wenn ja kann ich ja unten säcke mit Filterwürfel reinsetzen und dann die helix drüber.
Ich wollt wenn möglich den ibc nicht auseinander schneiden, hab im www ein paar varianten mit noch originalen ibc gefunden,schau mir das ma genauer an

MfG Martin


----------



## Moonlight (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Schau mal ... so, oder so ähnlich ist Helix am effektivsten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNkql9akxyY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9uMtby-iok

Geht aber auch ruhend ... da filtert es noch Schwebeteilchen raus. Muß dann nur öfter mal umgerührt und gespült werden.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hallo Martin.

IBC-Bau... meine Variante...

Der obere Bereich des IBC wird entweder komplett aufgeschnitten oder du schneidest eine Öffnung rein. Bei meinen IBC (800 l) habe ich einfach die Deckelform so genutzt und nur den Mittelteil heraus geschnitten.

In dem IBC habe ich dann eine Wand eingezogen aus einer sog. "Widi"-Platte. Das ist eine Styrodurplatte aus dem Sanitärbaubereich. (gibt es in verschiedenen Stärken) Diese habe ich entsprechend angepasst und von außen mit Schrauben fixiert. Dann die Innenseiten mit Innotec verklebt.

Ich habe hier jetzt einen Patronenfilter reingebaut, ich weiß - viel zu klein und ineffizient , der durch die Trennwand geht und auf der anderen Seite eine Art Helix bedient. Das Wasser steigt so von unten nach oben durch und läuft über das geschlitzte KG-Rohr in den kleinen Bachlauf rein.

Wenn du nur Helix benutzen willst, dann bedenke immer, dass das Helix von unten nach oben durchströmt werden sollte. Eine Medienauflage, auf der dann dein Lavagranulat in Säcke liegt ist bestimmt schon ganz sinnvoll. Wenn es schon mal da ist! Dazwischen eine grobe Schaumstoffmatte und darauf das Helix sollte funktionieren und für's Erste reichen. Das Helix ist meist eine schwimmende Variante und kann frei treiben. Etwas unterlüftet, damit die Bakterien gut arbeiten können...:smoki

Hier mal die Bilder von meinem Minifilter im IBC. Noch nicht ganz ausgereift, da die Ausnutzung noch nicht stimmt, aber das wird noch nachgeregelt. Der IBC soll mir jetzt auch nur die Filterung in der Übergangszeit vom "Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz" bis zum Umzug (hoffe dieses Jahr noch) in den "reinen Koiteich" etwas erleichtern. Er ist nicht dafür ausgelegt und dient nur als Hilfe bei der Filterung und wird nur über einen Bypass gespeist. ...nur am Rande erwähnt!!!


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

So hatte ich es mir in etwa vorgestellt bei mir zu machen:


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Ich würde es so etwa versuchen...

 

So das dein Wasser unten einströmt und dann auch durch das Lavagranulat aufsteigt. Bei deiner Variante denke ich, dass das Wasser eher vorbei fließt und nicht das Granulat durchströmt. Das Granulat dann natürlich auch vollflächig in mehreren kleinen Säcken auf der Auflage verteilen.

Dein Auslauf ist evtl zu klein, wenn das Wasser gepumpt rein kommt. Nicht das Dir dann der Zulauf schneller den IBC füllt, als das Wasser wieder raus laufen kann. Nimm oben lieber ein 110er Rohr als Auslauf.


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Ok soweit verstanden, ich wollt den auslauf halt direkt in den Deckel setzen da ich den ibc nicht aufschneide (kann/darf), muss mir als einzigstes nur noch überlegen wie ich das mit der medienauflage mach,alles andere kann ich durch die werks eigene öffnung einbringen


----------



## Patrick K (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hallo Zacky
Mache noch einen Schmutzablass rein und dann kann es in die Produktion gehen.Ich würde das geschlitzte Rohr noch komplett durch den Behälter legen .(Helixstau)
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Martin,
schneide den Deckel ab, du musst da mal öfter dran, um das ganze sauber zu machen.
Als Auslauf ein geschlitztes Rohr DN110, damit das Teich nicht überläuft.

Wolltest du nicht eine SIFI davor machen? Dann kommst du ja eher von oben mit dem Wasser rein. Die SIFI steht ja über der Oberfläche.


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Zacky
> Mache noch einen Schmutzablass rein und dann kann es in die Produktion gehen.Ich würde das geschlitzte Rohr noch komplett durch den Behälter legen .(Helixstau)
> Gruss Patrick



Danke, Patrick 

Das Rohr komplett der Länge oder Breite nach im IBC ist ein gute Idee.  Müssen wir mal sehen, ob es Martin umgesetzt bekommt. Macht auf jeden Fall Sinn und Platz ist ja dafür im IBC. Einen Schmutzablass habe ich mir jetzt in der Skizze einfach gespart, da Martin ja schon schrieb, dass er einen eingeplant hätte.  oder habe ich da was überlesen.

@ Martin: Ohne Deckel aufschneiden , wird es aber schwierig mit dem Einkleben der Folienflansche. Denn die sollten auch von innen verklebt werden. Und Medienauflage - jaaa!? - das wird ein Problem. Bin gespannt wie du das lösen möchtest.


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Daaaaaas wird i-wie ohne öffenen (auschneiden) gehen! :beten :beten :beten

Ansonsten kann ich dat ding immer ma noch aufmachen.....
es ist halt die Vorgabe von meinem Vaterevil) das der ibc möglichst ganz bleibt und da kann man es ja wenigstens versuchen


----------



## Patrick K (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

vielleicht rennt ja irgendwo im Dorf, ein dürrer rum ,den man durch die verschraubung  .....Neeee ....
Schneide dir lieber eine großzügige Öffnung in den Behälter hat nur Vorteile,muß ja nicht ganz geöffnet werden, aber so 50 x 50 cm würde ich schon wegschneiden
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Das Loch mußt Du zumindest so groß machen, dass Du als erwachsener Mann durchklettern kannst.

Für die Auflage mußte dann eben im IBC ein Gerüst zusammenbauen und dort dann flexibles Material auflegen. 
Putzgewebe, Dachrinnenschutz ... so was in die Richtung. Dass kannste zusammenrollen und passt durch die Luke durch.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Martin,
ich denke, so wie du es aktuell geplant hast, wirst du langfristig nicht damit zufrieden sein. Kann aber sein er läuft erst mal lange gut.

Teile die Kammer auf. Nach dem Sieb kommen noch relativ viele Partikel. Den ersten Teil kannst du mit Schaumstoffmatten gut abtrennen. Die lassen sich an der Seite mit Kabelkanälen geführt einschieben. Zwischendrin noch eine Querverstebung.
Beim __ Hel-X eine Medianauflage, sonst saugt der BA alles mit ein. Gelegentlich rührtst du das ruhende ordentlich um und saugst den Schmutz ab.


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,

Hab es jetzt geschafft meinen Vater zu überzeugen!!!!!
Der IBC wird geöffnet! erst mal nur so 50x50 das man rein kann,aber er wird geöffnet 

Nächste Woche bzw. die woche nach dem O. We. wird dann gebaut was ich dann auch hier dokumentieren werde,entweder direkt hier oder wenn von den mods gewünscht in nem extra Theard.

Soo,IBC innenleben is das meiste erst mal klar.
Nächster punkt,Vorvilter und Pumpe.

Vorfilter:Siebfilter,kein gekaufter wahrscheinlich momentan aber noch 

Pumpe: da hab ich an die hier oder an die hier gedacht

Meinungen,Vorschläge und Kritiken werden wieder gerne angenommen


----------



## Joerg (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Martin,
noch mal kurz zusammengefasst.
Du willst in deinem Teich 25³ (Profil 35m³) Goldfische, Karpfen und Koi halten.
BA hast du noch nicht. Eine Pumpe dann tief in den Teich und dann über ein selbstgebautes Sieb in den IBC?
Dort sind Filtersäcke mit "geschanktem" Lavastein und __ Hel-X. Danach in den Teich zurück.?


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Sooo im Großen und ganzen.......jaaa die Filtermatten und die UVC haste vergessen

Dazu ist noch zu sagen das es noch nen alten teich gibt der angebaut ist mit 3.200l
der zum Pflanzenfilter geupgradet wird (also substrat rein und auf die pflanzen fertig los)
und hab nen Grundwasser zulauf der Ganzjährig fliest und super werte hat

Warum siehst du da ein Problem?


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Ryu schrieb:


> Pumpe: da hab ich an die hier oder an die hier gedacht


Hallo Martin,
Jetzt mal unabhängig davon, ob die Pumpe langen wird oder nicht.
schau Dir die Daten an... die erste kostet zwar ein paar Euro mehr, allerdings verbraucht sie auch 30W weniger.
Und eine Pumpe läuft nunmal die Saison über dauernd... und Strom will auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> Jetzt mal unabhängig davon, ob die Pumpe langen wird oder nicht.
> schau Dir die Daten an... die erste kostet zwar ein paar Euro mehr, allerdings verbraucht sie auch 30W weniger.
> Und eine Pumpe läuft nunmal die Saison über dauernd... und Strom will auch bezahlt werden.



Richtig darum hab ich die auch zuerst genannt,aber es hatte mal jemand gemeint die solle min. 100W haben darum war ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## Joerg (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Martin,
um ein Problem zu sehen muss man erst mal wieder ein Bild haben. Das war zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr klar. 

Der aktuelle Besatz ist noch nicht extrem, die Vermehrungsfreude der Goldfische kann das aber schnell ändern. 
Mach wegen dem Pflanzenfilter noch mal ein extra Thema auf. Substrat und Pflanzen rein, funktioniert meist nicht so langfristig.
Das ganze hängt natürlich stark vom Besatz ab. Habe gestern mit ein paar anderen Koi Verrückten nach der IK bis 2 Uhr darüber diskutiert.

Dein Grundwasser sollte die WW auf guten Werten halten.
Eigentlich braucht du eher eine Feinfilterung, damit das Wasser schön klar wird.

Dafür ist die bisher angedachte Lösung nicht unbedingt optimal.


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Ist es möglich den zusätzlichen Teich, dann als Durchlauffilter / Bachlauffilter zu gestalten? Das heißt, er müsste etwas höher liegen als der Teich, aber dennoch tiefer als der Filter. Das spart Energie, da ja das Wasser dann aus eigener Kraft in den Pflanzenteil und von dort aus in den Teich zurück.


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Ryu schrieb:


> Richtig darum hab ich die auch zuerst genannt,aber es hatte mal jemand gemeint die solle min. 100W haben darum war ich mir nicht sicher



Das war ich, ich bekenne mich schuldig,  

Ich habe das damals erwähnt, weil ich auch eine 10000er mit 85 W hatte und die hat es kaum geschafft, dass Wasser, was bei mir schon vom Skimmer kam und somit die Pumpe unter Wasserlinie stand, vernünftig in den Filter zu pumpen. Daher würde ich bei gleicher Leistung l/h zu etwas mehr W raten um jegliche Verluste der Förderhöhe zu kompensieren.

Muss aber natürlich nicht bei anderen auch so sein!


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Joerg schrieb:


> Martin,
> um ein Problem zu sehen muss man erst mal wieder ein Bild haben. Das war zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr klar.
> 
> Der aktuelle Besatz ist noch nicht extrem, die Vermehrungsfreude der Goldfische kann das aber schnell ändern.
> ...



Mir geht es bei dem momentanen Filterprojekt in der Hauptsache um den Biologischen und Grob Filter aspekt, da ich das wasser über zulauf und abfluss immer klar bekomme.
Dazu dacht ich das ich mit den matten die in den ibc kommen eine 10ppi und eine 30ppi
das meiste mit raus bekomme

Wegen dem Besatz,Der Großteil der Goldies kommt eh wieder raus da ich das mit der vermehrung schon im letzten jahr gemerkt hab....hab da ein paar abnehmer,also keine angst das die in irgend nem fluss landen 

Wegen dem substrat mach ich gleich noch nen Theard auf.

Nochmal ne Zusammenfassung:

Teich: ~26m³ + ~3,2m³ (soll als Pflanzenfilter genutzt werden)
Besatz: 3 Koi 2 20cm (geschätzt) 1 35-40cm(geschätzt); 6 Karpfen;10-15 Goldis;20-25 Kleine Goldies
Geplanter Filter: Einkammer IBC gepumpt,mit Helix,Filtermatte ppi10 und 30,evtl. Lavastein
als vorfilter einen Siebfilter und eine uvc 36W vorgeschaltet; 10000l/h Pumpe
Besonderheit: Grundwasser zulauf der Ganzjährig fliest mit passenden Wasserwerten und Überlauf der auch als Skimmer fungiert


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Ryu schrieb:


> Richtig darum hab ich die auch zuerst genannt,aber es hatte mal jemand gemeint die solle min. 100W haben darum war ich mir nicht sicher


Warum sollte man mind. 100W verbraten wollen, wenn man mit weniger Leistung das gleiche Ergebnis erzielen kann?

Ich habe heute meine Spülpumpe für die Sipa getauscht.
Altes Modell 53W mit ca. 3600L/h
neues Modell 35W mit ca. 4200L/h
Wird ein kleines bisschen dauern, bis die Stromersparnis die neue Pumpe armotisiert, aber der Punkt liegt nicht in all zu großer Ferne


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich habe das damals erwähnt, weil ich auch eine 10000er mit 85 W hatte und die hat es kaum geschafft, dass Wasser, was bei mir schon vom Skimmer kam und somit die Pumpe unter Wasserlinie stand, vernünftig in den Filter zu pumpen. Daher würde ich bei gleicher Leistung l/h zu etwas mehr W raten um jegliche Verluste der Förderhöhe zu kompensieren.
> 
> Muss aber natürlich nicht bei anderen auch so sein!


Das mit der Förderhöhe muss man halt wirklich genau betrachten, deswegen halt auch (sofern verfügbar) Pumpenkennlinie genau anschauen (ja ich weiss, die sind auch schöngerechnet )
wo so die tendenzen hingehen.


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Zacky schrieb:


> Ist es möglich den zusätzlichen Teich, dann als Durchlauffilter / Bachlauffilter zu gestalten? Das heißt, er müsste etwas höher liegen als der Teich, aber dennoch tiefer als der Filter. Das spart Energie, da ja das Wasser dann aus eigener Kraft in den Pflanzenteil und von dort aus in den Teich zurück.



 

das ist der Teich von der drauf ansicht, was ich vergessen habe links am anfang vom alten teich ist der zulauf vom GW


----------



## Joerg (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Martin,
ich hab auch lange experimentiert (noch dran) um eine gute Filterung zu bekommen.
Für den biologischen Teil benötigst du sicher keine "500 Liter __ Hel-X extra" in dem IBC.

Die Erhöhung der Umwälzrate bringt eine leichte, *sichtbare* Verbesserung der Trübung.
Je nach dem was du an Vorfilterung hast, können Matten gut Schwebstoffe rausholen.
Die sollten dann langsam angeströmt werden. Daher mein Vorschlag die Quer in den IBC einzubauen.
Ist die Vorabscheidung nicht gut (einfaches grobes Sieb), setzen die sich häufig zu.
Danach ruhendes Hel-X, weil die Reinigung einfach und schnell geht. Ein BA im Filter ist da nützlich.

Wenn du es schafft den Filter gut einzugraben (bis 1m FH) würde ich eher zu einer 16m³ Rohrpumpe raten.
Die schafft dann auch im Teich eine gute Rotation. Die ist nötig, damit die Teilchen gut rausgeholt werden können.

Hol *alle* Goldies raus. Du wirst es sonst später noch machen. 
Ich hatte schöne Goldies bei mir drin, nun ist es deutlich ruhiger im Teich.


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Joerg schrieb:


> Martin,
> ich hab auch lange experimentiert (noch dran) um eine gute Filterung zu bekommen.
> Für den biologischen Teil benötigst du sicher keine "500 Liter __ Hel-X extra" in dem IBC.



Es waren nur 200l geplant, die hab ich in der bucht für 72€ incl. Versand gefunden.
wollte erst die Matten,evtl je nach siebfilter noch Bürsten vorweg und dann erst die Helix nutzen


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Skizze und Planung sehen für mein Verständnis ganz vernünftig aus. Alles schön gestaltet und sauber verarbeitet, hast du lange Freude dran. Die HInweise wegen der Pumpenleistung und den Filteraufbauten sind allesamt sehr gut, so dass du nun das schwere Los hast, das Beste für deine Bedingungen draus zu machen. 

Ich freu mich und bin auf die Baudoku gespannt! :beten


----------



## Joerg (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Martin,
die Bürsten kannst du dir sicher erst mal sparen. Mach eine gute Vorabscheidung.
Das mit den 500L war auch eher als Beispiel gedacht. An Biomaterial mangelt es sicher nicht.


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Joerg schrieb:


> Martin,
> die Bürsten kannst du dir sicher erst mal sparen. Mach eine gute Vorabscheidung.
> Das mit den 500L war auch eher als Beispiel gedacht. An Biomaterial mangelt es sicher nicht.


Ok, dan wären wir momentan bei matten +Helix ruhend muss ich schauen das ich an Siebfilter was bau wo grobes sieb und feineres sieb hat. denke das Flies bzw. der gute alte Damenstrumpf dann schon wieder zu übertrieben ist?



Zacky schrieb:


> Skizze und Planung sehen für mein Verständnis ganz vernünftig aus. Alles schön gestaltet und sauber verarbeitet, hast du lange Freude dran. Die HInweise wegen der Pumpenleistung und den Filteraufbauten sind allesamt sehr gut, so dass du nun das schwere Los hast, das Beste für deine Bedingungen draus zu machen.
> 
> Ich freu mich und bin auf die Baudoku gespannt! :beten



Da kommt auf jedenfall einiges an Bildern mit bei! Im Nachhinein dann natürlich noch erfahrungsberichte,das wenn dat alles klappt natürlich nachgebaut werden kann  

Wann das wirklich so läuft wie ich mir das erhoffe,hat man ne kosten günstige variante für etwas Größere Teiche^^


----------



## Joerg (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Ryu schrieb:


> denke das Flies bzw. der gute alte Damenstrumpf dann schon wieder zu übertrieben ist?


Martin,
Schaumstoffmatten und __ Hel-X kann schon gut laufen. Es ist eine Frage des Grobschmutzeintrags, ob dir das langfristig Spass macht. 
Alle 4 Wochen mal die Matten ausspülen und wöchentlich im Hel-X rühren und dann den Dreck ablassen ist in Ordnung. Kommt viel Biomasse kleingehäckselt durch die Pumpe, kann das auch viel öfter sein. 
Wenn du gewillt bist alle 2-3 Tage eine Strumpfhose zu wechseln, sind die Intervalle deutlich größer.
Das Ergebnis an Filterleistung auch, da ein großer Teil der Schwebeteilchen alle 2 Tage entsorgt wird. Der Biofilter danach muss das erst gar nicht verbeiten.
Die Pflanzen werden mit dem Rest an sauberem Wasser gut klarkommen.


----------



## Ryu (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Ok in dem Fall hört es sich für mich am logischsten an, am anfang (jetzt zum start der Saison und zum erst start des Filters) die Arbeit in kauf zu nehmen und wenn das ganze sich erstmal eingespielt hat auf strumpf/Flies zu verzichten. Das ganze wollte ich auch mit der UVC machen, da ich im letzten jahr nicht den Algenbewugs hatte und es sich zurzeit noch stark in grenzen hält (klar bei den Temperaturen..)

Macht es sinn zum start einer Filteranlage,Filterbakterien einzubringen das ganze ein Paar tage belüftet stehen zu lassen und dann erst in Betrieb zu nehmen?


----------



## Joerg (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Martin,
wenn du den Aufwand in Kauf nimmst, wirst du nachher nicht mehr umbauen wollen. 
Filterbakterien sind eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig. Dein System läuft ja schon etwas und das Grundwasser verhindert ein Ansteigen der Werte.
Meine UVC liegt auch noch trocken. Sollte es mal "zu grün" werden, kannst du sie ja immer noch anschalten.
Das belüften kann aber gut sein, da dein Grundwasser möglicherweise wenig O² hat. Filterbakterien verbrauchen das wenige noch.


----------



## Ryu (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Ich habe momentan eine o2 pumpe mit 2 so sprudel Steinen im Teich schon drin da die pflanzenja auch noch nicht volle Leistung bringen


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Ryu schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan eine o2 pumpe mit 2 so sprudel Steinen im Teich schon drin da die pflanzenja auch noch nicht volle Leistung bringen


Hallo Martin,
Mit wieviel Liter Luft fütterst Du sie? (nur damit man weiss was Du da laufen hast)

Und Jörg hat, meiner Meinung nach, recht.
Grundwasser dürfte nicht all zu viel Sauerstoff intus haben, und dann muss er ja irgendwoher kommen... und es kann sein, dass die Pflanzen das nicht immer 'stemmen' können (sei es nun früh in der Saison, wenn sie noch nicht richtig da sind oder halt im Sommer, wo die Sauerstoffsättigung eh ganz anders aussieht)

Da könnte es sinnvoll sein die Luftpumpe dauerhaft am laufen zu halten.


----------



## Ryu (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Daten hab ich grad net im Kopf,schau ich heut Mittag wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.
Am auslass des Grundwassers hab ich nen gelochten Deckel und das Rohr nach oben gebogen damit da wenigstens noch etwas o2 mit reinkommt.

Werde evtl auch nen sprudler bei den helix reinhängen


----------



## Ryu (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

So hier mal noch meine Skizze für den selbstbau Siebfilter:

 

Und wenn ein Mod den Thread Cut´en kann,kann ab dem aufkommen der IBC Lösung in nen eigenbau Thread und der Anfang als Frage Thread geclost werden^^


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Martin,
kauf dir mal einen Messkoffer und ermittle die Werte Teich/Grundwasser insbesondere auch O².

Das mit deinem Siebfilter geht so ned. Wie willst du denn den Schmutz jeden Tag rausholen? 
Die zusätzliche Förderhöhe wird einiges an Strom extra kosten.


----------



## Ryu (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*



Joerg schrieb:


> Martin,
> kauf dir mal einen Messkoffer und ermittle die Werte Teich/Grundwasser insbesondere auch O².
> 
> Das mit deinem Siebfilter geht so ned. Wie willst du denn den Schmutz jeden Tag rausholen?
> Die zusätzliche Förderhöhe wird einiges an Strom extra kosten.



Hat ich mir auch schon überlegt,werd ich wo demnächst machen


Gedacht hat ich das so,das der einlauf abnehmbar ist,das man die Siebe dann raus nehmen und saubermachen kann. Das ganze soll dann auch wieder eingegraben werden,das die Förderhöhe nicht so sehr leidet


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hmmm ... die Idee mit den 2 Sieben mag ja so nicht schlecht sein, aber wie willst Du denn das untere Sieb reinigen?
Außerdem haste da noch den Schmutzablaß (zumindest) über dem 1. Sieb vergessen.

So in etwa ... 

 

...trotzdem ... das untere Sieb ist total eingebaut ... und wenn das/die Sieb/e so tief sitzen, ist unten wenig Wasser. Sollte schon bischen mehr sein, sonst läuft Dir bei der geringsten Wasserstandsschwankung die Pumpe trocken. 
Die müßte in Schwerkraft nämlich dahinter, denn das/die Sieb/e dürfen nicht im Wasser stehen.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Martin,
du musst das Sieb täglich reinigen, das macht so sicher keinen Spass. 
Dann schon eher eine Tonne, in der ein Nylonfilter alle 2-3 Tage entsorgt werden kann.
Den kannst du komplett eingraben, solange du oben an die Befestigung des Filterstrumpfs gut rankommst.

Eine Verbindung zu einer 2. Tonne, in der dann Biomaterial liegt. Ist die groß genug, lässt sich die Pumpe auch noch dort unterbringen.

Mandy, dir sollte man einen Orden verleihen für anschauliche Zeichnungen.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Ach Quatsch Jörg ... ich mag nur eben solche halbfertigen Bilder nicht.
Da muß man zu viel nachdenken ... wo geht das Wasser rein, was soll das sein, wo steht das Wasser etc.
Ist doch nur 2min Mehrarbeit 

Außerdem hab ich die letzten fast 2 Jahre das an meiner Teichplanung üben können 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Ich hab mir mal bischen Gedanken bezüglich der 2 Siebe in einer Tonne gemacht.
Bin kein Profi, kann also nicht sagen, ob so etwas bautechnisch überhaupt gehen würde.

Also, das obere Sieb ohne Schmutzablass, dafür schräg nach oben hin aus der Tonne herausziehbar (unter dem Einlauf). Wie man das nach außen hin abdichtet - keine Ahnung.
Das der Dreck evtl. auf das Sieb darunter fällt ist eigentlich nicht dramtatisch, denn dieses Sieb verfügt über den nötigen Ablauf mit Zugschieber.
Und damit der Dreck auch problemlos weggespült werden kann, das ganze ca. 2cm unter Wasserniveau.

Was meint ihr ... könnte doch funktionieren ... oder?!

 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Mandy,
schöne Idee.
Wird so aber nicht gut laufen, da das Gefälle nicht groß genug ist.
2 Siebe ist meiner Ansicht nach auch etwas übertrieben. Es sollte ein Sieb reichen und das als Bogen ausgeführt.

Gehen könnte noch in dieser Konstellation ein Sieb steiler, mit dem Auslauf in eine Schmutztonne.
Es läuft ja immer Wasser zu und da könnte ein Teil mit dem Dreck dann direkt ablaufen.

Das nächste Problem ist die Maschenweite.
Zu groß und zu viel komt durch, zu fein und es hat sich in einer Woche ein Biofilm gebildet, der es komplett zusetzt. 

Strumpfhosen sind wirklich keine schlechte Lösung, wenn man günstig will und den Aufwand nicht scheut. Aus ökologischen Gründen ist eine Reinigung empfehlenswert.
Die haben eine sehr feine "Maschenweite", die sich erweitert, wenn sich das Teil füllt. OK, mit den Schwebeteilchen drin, sieht es dann schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Lach . . . ich hab nur die ursprüngliche idee mit den 2 sieben noch mal aufgegriffen. strumpfhosen sind gar nicht so undumm


----------



## Zacky (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

So, dann will ich mal was dazu beitragen. Ich meine auch, wir hatten das Thema mit 2 Sieben schon mal... 

Fakt ist, dass wir hier in diesem Fall immer von einer gepumpten Siebfiltereinheit sprechen. Oder!? Wenn ich zwei Siebe übereinander lege, habe ich sicherlich ein hohe Schmutzausbeute, aber der Biofilm ist nicht zu vergessen. Da waren wir uns ja schon einig. Was mich an den Zeichnungen immer abgeschrekct hatte, war der Schmutz auf dem 2. Sieb. Der bleibt ja unweigerlich liegen, weil gar nicht die Wasserdurchflussrate den Schmutz runter schiebt. Daher folgende Variante:

- das obere Sieb wird durch den Einlauf gespeist, grober Schmutz bleibt drauf liegen und wird durch den stetigen Wasserfluss in die Sammelkammer / Sammelrinne geschoben

- das zweite Sieb wird von grob gereinigten Wasser überströmt bzw. fällt das Wasser ja an sich nur durch, nur wird sich hier die Wassermenge nicht mehr in der Kraft fortbewegen. m.M.n.

- dafür befindet sich an der ggü-liegenden Seite ein Spülanschluß, in Form eines gelochten Rohres (ähnlich eines Spülarmes der Sipa), welches den Schmutz bei Bedarf oder auch dauerhaft vom Sieb spült

- das Wasser hierfür pumpt eine kleine Pumpe aus der untersten Ebene, wo jetzt das an sich sehr gut gereinigte Wasser ist

- auch in an diesem Sieb kommt ein Ausgang zur Schmutzrinne ran zum Aufffangen des noch vorhanden Schmutzes


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Hmm, gute Überlegung 
Nur was machste wenn das 2. Sieb einen so dicken Bakterienfilm aufweist, dass dort kaum noch Wasser durch geht? Dann kommt man nicht ran ... und das ist einfach Pflicht.
Man muß an beide Siebe zur Wartung rankommen ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Der Winkel ist zu flach, der Schmutz wird also schlecht in den Auffang rutschen.
Beim 2 Sieb wird das Wasser nur "drauftropfen" und kaum was an Dreck schieben.
Ich selber habe keins, aber gehört, dass sich 150my recht schnell zusetzt.


----------



## Ryu (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Filter für meinen Teich Ausreichend*

Sooo,bis auf die verrohrung und die schläuche ist für den IBC Filter alles bestellt. Müsste dann nächste woche alles da sein,dann geht´s an den Bau


----------

